# New truck



## hedrickplumbing

new truck as of today my dodge promaster was falling apart after 1 year


----------



## cevans

nice


----------



## hedrickplumbing

Working on carpet and setting up


----------



## Kpwplumb

That's real nice


----------



## rwh

That's sweet. How much they go for?


----------



## hedrickplumbing

$42,000 and its a sweet ride will never buy dodge again


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber

3.5 twin turbo or deezle? I feel better now about passing on a promaster!


----------



## gear junkie

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> 3.5 twin turbo or deezle? I feel better now about passing on a promaster!


Been reading about more negative responses with the promaster


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber

gear junkie said:


> Been reading about more negative responses with the promaster


Yuppers! I think anyone that says they love it is either extremely lucky, is lying to themselves or they just haven't owned it long enough.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Dodge has gone down the drain..no pun intended..A buddy bought a brand new dodge 3500 diesel pickup 2 years ago..its been in the dealer more than the road with all kinds of recalls and warranty issues..that was also the truck that people could hack into the computer and control functions in the truck..hes Ford shopping now...Nice looking truck you picked up!!


----------



## Flyout95

hedrickplumbing said:


> View attachment 79970
> 
> 
> Working on carpet and setting up


Why carpet?


----------



## SewerRatz

I learned that the Promaster issues was mostly with the 2014 models. They worked out a lot of the issues by the 2015 year. So far I only had one issue with mine, and it was just the ECU needed to be flashed with updated software. I have not had any other issues with my Promaster since. Time will tell though.


----------



## Master Mark

42,000 :blink::blink:
you guys can shell out all the money you want to for a new ride
and cross your fingers hoping its not gonna be a dog with fleas......

I will just stick to my 1997 ford E350 13 ft box truck..
.some time this summer I ought to be hitting 100,000 on it..
I do need to give it a god wash for the spring..... :thumbup:..


----------



## hedrickplumbing

I do outdoor carpet it lowers noise and noting slips around on floors or shelves . Mine was a 2014 but everything that was going wrong could not get parts . Before I traded in I had front breaks put on could not locate back . I had a tire blow out and could not even get same tires . Hinge on front door broke it was insane owning the promaster . I did not no that the transit has been in Europe since the 70's so atleast it's been around a bit


----------



## Plumber

I'm looking for a newer used, but there ain't nothing around here under 100,000 miles. New with all the bells and whistles: $59k for a Sprinter-type or another GMC box truck for $49k. 

Man, my hobby bike will be $25k by finish and my 15 GMC Terrain was $45k and all they do for me is to get laid or get food. A truck makes me money.


----------



## Master Mark

Plumber said:


> I'm looking for a newer used, but there ain't nothing around here under 100,000 miles. New with all the bells and whistles: $59k for a Sprinter-type or another GMC box truck for $49k.
> 
> Man, my hobby bike will be $25k by finish and my 15 GMC Terrain was $45k and all they do for me is to get laid or get food. A truck makes me money.




There are a lot of good box truck rides on E-bay if you keep your eyes pealed for them... they come up every month or two.....
I kicked myself for missing a good one last week.....


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

hedrickplumbing said:


> I do outdoor carpet it lowers noise and noting slips around on floors or shelves . Mine was a 2014 but everything that was going wrong could not get parts . Before I traded in I had front breaks put on could not locate back . I had a tire blow out and could not even get same tires . Hinge on front door broke it was insane owning the promaster . I did not no that the transit has been in Europe since the 70's so atleast it's been around a bit


I put a rubber bed liner in my tundra, and nothing moves on that. cuts noise and pull it out to hose down and its clean again, and wasnt alot of money..and you wont get carpet burn if need be..LOL
http://www.autoanything.com/hitch-bed-accessories/75A3665A0A0.aspx
just put your truck in and get what you need..around $100.00


----------



## Plumber

Master Mark said:


> There are a lot of good box truck rides on E-bay if you keep your eyes pealed for them... they come up every month or two.....
> I kicked myself for missing a good one last week.....


Yeah, but the post 2016 trucks have some very cutting edge equipment:

http://www.freightlinersprinterusa....4/gvwr-8550#/model/model/sprinter/bodyType/CA


----------



## GREENPLUM

hedrickplumbing said:


> View attachment 79962
> new truck as of today my dodge promaster was falling apart after 1 year


My close buddy's 15 promaster has been in the dealers shop for 3 weeks now! 

It's his only work vehicle, he bought it branny new.


----------



## hedrickplumbing

See so glad I got got rid of it . The sad part is the dealer ships around here sell them but won't work on them . Closest one is a hour away .


----------



## SewerRatz

I guess I am lucky, the dealership I bought mine from has two mechanics on staff just for ProMaster. I recall hearing if a new vehicle has to be in a shop for more than 3 weeks, he could file a case with Chrysler Fiat of America to get compensation for not having a vehicle. Or he can file a lemon claim.


----------



## Tommy plumber

GREENPLUM said:


> My close buddy's 15 promaster has been in the dealers shop for 3 weeks now!
> 
> It's his only work vehicle, he bought it branny new.













Wow. Bad for business. Is he renting a van to work out of?


----------



## Qplumb

I've always bought used & luckily never had any problems and no payments! It's pretty easy saving up several grand to buy a truck cash & the deals are always better.


----------



## Will

My Promaster has 25,000. Not one issue, and don't expect any. Don't believe all the crap online, you look for issues on the web, you find them for anything.


----------



## Master Mark

hedrickplumbing said:


> See so glad I got got rid of it . The sad part is the dealer ships around here sell them but won't work on them . Closest one is a hour away .




I hate to ask what you originally paid for it, how long you had it, 
and what they gave you in trade for it when you finally dumped it and got something different??

you dont have to tell me all the bloody details if you dont want to,
, 
but I really do feel your pain...


----------



## plumberkc

Will said:


> My Promaster has 25,000. Not one issue, and don't expect any. Don't believe all the crap online, you look for issues on the web, you find them for anything.



Just like with water heaters I'm sure it has a lot to do with finding somebody that has the skills, knowledge, and resources to fix issues. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Will

Alot of issues with any new diesel are because idiots using wrong fuel and letting it idle


----------



## gear junkie

Will said:


> Alot of issues with any new diesel are because idiots using wrong fuel and letting it idle


Wrong fuel? You're not talking about unleaded? 

what's wrong with letting it idle?


----------



## rwh

gear junkie said:


> Will said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alot of issues with any new diesel are because idiots using wrong fuel and letting it idle
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong fuel? You're not talking about unleaded?
> 
> what's wrong with letting it idle?
Click to expand...

I thought Diesel's were built to idle. Wrong fuel? Maybe they were running pink off-road deisel. The only problem that ever caused was with the tax men.


----------



## Will

gear junkie said:


> Wrong fuel? You're not talking about unleaded?
> 
> what's wrong with letting it idle?



This is just from the owners manual, but idling new emissions diesels is not smart. Some come with fast idles to help with this issue. 

Avoid prolonged idling, long periods of idling may be
harmful to your engine because combustion chamber
temperatures can drop so low that the fuel may not burn
completely. Incomplete combustion allows carbon and
varnish to form on piston rings, cylinder head valves,
and injector nozzles. Also, the unburned fuel can enter
the crankcase, diluting the oil and causing rapid wear to
the engine.


----------



## Plumber

Will said:


> This is just from the owners manual, but idling new emissions diesels is not smart. Some come with fast idles to help with this issue.
> 
> Avoid prolonged idling, long periods of idling may be
> harmful to your engine because combustion chamber
> temperatures can drop so low that the fuel may not burn
> completely. Incomplete combustion allows carbon and
> varnish to form on piston rings, cylinder head valves,
> and injector nozzles. Also, the unburned fuel can enter
> the crankcase, diluting the oil and causing rapid wear to
> the engine.


Most newer vehicles have problems with prolonged idle. You'll get error messages (check engine, whatever) that go away after x amount of time/miles.


----------



## stillaround

Master Mark said:


> 42,000 :blink::blink:
> you guys can shell out all the money you want to for a new ride
> and cross your fingers hoping its not gonna be a dog with fleas......
> 
> I will just stick to my 1997 ford E350 13 ft box truck..
> .some time this summer I ought to be hitting 100,000 on it..
> I do need to give it a god wash for the spring..... :thumbup:..


How come low mileage....my 06 van has 220k on it and I want it to last...interior door handle ripped off....key falls out....but it is paid for, repainted for 1200 and looks good.....now keeping the kids happy is another issue...usually get 10 yrs on a vehicle


----------



## Master Mark

stillaround said:


> How come low mileage....my 06 van has 220k on it and I want it to last...interior door handle ripped off....key falls out....but it is paid for, repainted for 1200 and looks good.....now keeping the kids happy is another issue...usually get 10 yrs on a vehicle



I bought the box truck off the NotreDame Campus with 32,000 miles on it back in 2012 ..... Doing service work in a city does not rack up the miles on it... I have done only 60,000 and thats over 4 years.....

I admit that did have to put a new motor in it for 5k right in the middle of the polar vortex....... but its still paid for

the fenders under both doors are rusting away but everything else seems intact so far.....:yes:

I wonder what a payment on a 42,000 truck costs per month???


----------



## Workhorseplmg

I have a 98 e350 with 220k and a 05 dodge 3500 dually diesel with 135k, no major problems from either. They are both paid for so I'm going to drive the wheels of then replace them with something else that's not new but paid for because I like money.


----------



## hedrickplumbing

Around here it's hard to buy a used work truck because they beat them to death and they usually have way to many miles for the price they are selling for .


----------



## GREENPLUM

I got branny new, used work vehicles don't make sense to me. I must have reliable transportation. I don't see how yall work outta vans, I hafta have side bins, love my 14 ford e350 kuv


----------



## plumberkc

Master Mark said:


> I wonder what a payment on a 42,000 truck costs per month???


About $700 per month. It is nice working out of a new truck and since I bought it I haven't missed a single appointment due to mechanical issues.


----------



## GREENPLUM

Mine was 38000, I put 18000 down so payments are only 400, of course I pay more than that


----------



## stillaround

41948.69 costs 788.24/mo on mine


----------



## Hillside

My 07 gmc savana diesel cutaway has 96k miles, been through a water pump, brakes,multiple check engine lights on for b.s, just took it in today because of a bad clacking noise.... Flex plate is cracked, tranny has to be pulled to replace it, thermostats shot also.. 1700 bucks...... Rear end is starting to act up, locks and stays locked on sharp turns in loose gravel, wear and tear b.s but I'd buy another one in a heartbeat though


----------



## plumberkc

Hillside said:


> My 07 gmc savana diesel cutaway has 96k miles, been through a water pump, brakes,multiple check engine lights on for b.s, just took it in today because of a bad clacking noise.... Flex plate is cracked, tranny has to be pulled to replace it, thermostats shot also.. 1700 bucks...... Rear end is starting to act up, locks and stays locked on sharp turns in loose gravel, wear and tear b.s but I'd buy another one in a heartbeat though



I'm a OMS and with 2 box trucks, a mini, skid loader, F-350, & F-150 I could almost hire a mechanic before hiring a plumber. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Master Mark

stillaround said:


> 41948.69 costs 788.24/mo on mine




Thanks everybodyfor the information, you can make a whole lot of repairs every month for 750. on an older truck... 

I will never buy another Diesel after dealing with the 2001 I presently have in storage in the garage... But a new box truck with a rail gate on the back is tempting....Ford E450 gas of course


----------



## Master Mark

plumberkc said:


> I'm a OMS and with 2 box trucks, a mini, skid loader, F-350, & F-150 I could almost hire a mechanic before hiring a plumber.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hire a plumber and watch those extra trucks you own get the hell beat out of them in just one summer.....:laughing::laughing: .


----------

